# Good time travel movies



## PhotonGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

I like good movies about time travel. Of course there's Back To The Future but there's also The Time Machine and not to mention Somewhere In Time, which deals with time travel by hypnosis.


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 20, 2014)

The Time Machine, very good movie. One of my favourites though is Time Cop, yeah a bit cheesy even for JCVD, but I loved it nonetheless, especially the scene with JCVD fighting in the kitchen, future version.


----------



## Buka (Dec 20, 2014)

Check out "Safety Not Guaranteed"  Pretty good flick.


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 20, 2014)

Buka said:


> Check out "Safety Not Guaranteed"  Pretty good flick.



Yeah will do! Thanks.


----------



## Buka (Dec 20, 2014)

If you want to read a really fun, interesting book, check out "Replay" by Ken Grimwood. Not exactly a time travel tale, but close to it. It's about a guy who drops dead in his office when he's in his forties.....and wakes up in his college dorm when he's 19......and he remembers stuff that's going to happen.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Dec 20, 2014)

I love time travel movie. In the following list, you can find almost all the best time travel moves that you like.


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 20, 2014)

Cool. List please


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Dec 20, 2014)

You can just click on this: 曾经关于时空的豆列

It's a Chinese site. But at least the name of the movie is also in English. The rating can be helpful before you decide to watch that movie.

For example, the

- "Interstellar" has 9.1 rating.
- "About Time" has 8.5 rating.
- "Przypadek" has 8.6 rating.
- "Mr. Nobody" has 8.3 rating.
- "Lola rennt" has 8.1 rating.
- "The Thirteenth Floor" has 8.2 rating.
- "Being John Malkovich" has 8.2 rating.
- "Die Kreuzung" has 8.1 rating.
- ...

"The Man from Earth" has 8.5 rating is my favor.

Believe it or not, I have seen almost all the time travel moves in that list.


----------



## drop bear (Dec 20, 2014)

Bill and teds excellent adventure.


----------



## Elbowgrease (Dec 20, 2014)

Frequently asked questions about time travel  was pretty good. 
I second The Man from Earth and Safety Not Guaranteed.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Well, one of my favorites is Hot Tub Time Machine which came out in 2010. I wish I could do that in real life.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Dec 21, 2014)

Time after Time & the Final Countdown


----------



## arnisador (Dec 23, 2014)

I always liked Freejack. Similar premise to Millenium in some ways but more fun.


----------



## donald1 (Dec 24, 2014)

men in black 3


----------



## Steve (Dec 24, 2014)

Anyone mention looper?   Great movie.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 26, 2014)

Time after Time. I was just thinking about this movie today, and saw this question. The are no fight sequences, but you can get you sap on.


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 26, 2014)

Actually would Terminator 1 count?


----------

